# KS pheasant hunting



## feetdropper23 (Jul 12, 2011)

Anybody looking for a place to hunt pheasant in ks? i hunt with these guides once a season and will continue to do so every year! just booked my hunt actually lol...message me if you want the outfitters name and website!!!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh let me guess...is it Central Kansas Outfitters?! :roll:


----------



## pheasantslayer (May 13, 2004)

Well you have fun on your hunt down there, but I am pretty sure that most of us on this site like to go out and get our limit for free. That outfitter must be paying you a premium for the advertising though.


----------



## feetdropper23 (Jul 12, 2011)

no premium just like to give my opinion on a great place to go if someone is looking for an outfitter and yea it actually is cko


----------



## Katdog (Dec 30, 2009)

I hunted ND the 1st time in 2008. Hunting reports weren't as good as in the past but got into birds every day and had plenty of access with PLOT land and friendly farmers. Went back again in 2009 despite the poor reports, and limited everyday by lunch.

Decided to try KS last year, big mistake. Public land was hunted out, and all other good cover was posted with no opportunity to access without big fees. I had shooting at 5 roosters in 3 full days of hunting. Meanwhile my buddy went to ND again and limited every day.

I've pheasant hunted IA, MN, KS, MI, and ND on public and private land without paying trespass fees or using a paid guide. ND has the best opportunities for this style of hunting hands down. Can't wait to get out there again this fall.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I've hunted Western KS for most of 30 years. It is a hit and miss proposition. The weather is critical. But usually if there is a good spring hatching season the birds rebound very well. I have a friend that has 3000 acres of crop land (he say's he is a small farmer for his area) that knows everyone. Access is not a problem with his help. He loves the hunt as good as we guys that drive 3000 miles round trip to get to visit friends, shoot a few birds and see a different part of the USA.

I guess what I am saying is do what I did about 10 years ago in ND. Go to the area that interest you, don't plan on getting a lot of birds, hunt in the small towns, cafe's, bar's and service stations for information. You will make a lot of friends and usually get a lot of help in finding birds then and in the future without paying through the nose for a guided hunt.

I have used a guide before. It was in a 30000 acre swamp for ducks before gps. That said, after a few tours with the guide and talking with locals, I felt confident enough to tackle the swamp. I didn't have the huge blinds with 100's of decoys out front but did very well and had a much better time.


----------



## wtrfwl havoc (Dec 14, 2009)

I was born, raised, and live in Kansas. Kansas has some of the finest pheasant hunting in North America. However, as stated before it gets tougher and tougher every year to find access. The walk in hunting gets walked out pretty fast. Much like North Dakota and some other states that get huge attention for their waterfowling. Kansas gets the media attention for Whitetail deer, and pheasants. The large media hipe in addition to outfitters leasing large tracts of land has made it extremely tough to gain access without knowing people (even then it can be tough). As mentioned before your best bet if you are coming up here blind would be to pick a place with smaller populations and interact with the community. Most small communities have nut fries, pancake feeds etc. For the opener of hunting season. It is a great place to meet local farmers. Kansas has pheasants everywhere. It doesn't matter where you go just pick a spot and go. Western Kansas seems to have a little less pressure and a whole lot less people to compete with. Eastern Kansas has more quail population then Western Kansas. It may take a few years to meet some locals and experience Kansas pheasant hunting at its truest potential, but believe me it would be well worth it. The hatches the last few years has been fairly poor due to the conditions, but this year is looking up. Weather plays a giant role in our hatches, but the kdwp website usually posts the areas with the greatest hatching numbers and could be a good asset to look at if you were coming up here. My advice to anyone wanting to come here would be to wait a few weeks or even a month after season opener. Most out of state hunters come up for the opener and that is it. Most generally the reason you can't gain access is because the farmers are saving it for friends, family or lease it for the first week or two of season. After that it is whole lot easier to get permission. Plus, the birds sit tighter later in the season when it gets cold so it makes for some funner shooting and usually more birds in the bag. I guess what I am saying is true you probly won't be able to come up here and just blast away the first few years, but if you put the time and effort in it can be well worth it. After all there is a reason it is one of the most sought after places to go pheasant hunting. Good luck


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

I too was born, raised, and live here. I'm not trying to be an argumentative jerk here, but my experience of our bird population of the past few years are very different from yours. I couldn't believe the # of birds we had last season. Probably more than I've seen in a long time, but I'm not sure what part of the state you were hunting (I'm assuming NW). Also, this season is going to be nothing short of dismal where I hunt. The drought killed nearly every bit of dry land wheat, so the birds haven't made #&$( for babies. Maybe they'll get back together and get a clutch off, but I'm expecting a very poor year for KS pheasants in the entire SW quadrant. NW and C KS may be a very different story though. Good luck to ya wherever you go!!


----------



## ksfowler166 (Oct 2, 2011)

The east part of the state has a quail population?Wasn't aware of any decent hunting east of the Flint Hills.I live in Topeka their is no quail, pheasant, or praire chicken populations here.Only waterfowl, deer, and turkeys.One thing I have found when hunting is that farmers hate turkeys.You may have better luck forgeing friendships with farmers during turkey season.


----------

